Ask HN: Best ways to start learning Rust? - adawg4
======
johnmc408
If you normally use a search engine for programming questions, I suggest you
only look back (up to) 2 years for Rust questions...I found lots of older
posts that were outdated...There are tons of Rust learning materials...again,
go with recent ones.

------
Akaahn
Read (and understand) the book; [https://doc.rust-
lang.org/book/](https://doc.rust-lang.org/book/)

Then apply whatever knowledge you have from previous languages.

------
oregontechninja
Rocket is a really nice web framework of you're familiar with that field.
Otherwise just read the "book".

------
neximo64
Do the tour

